# Greasedbullet's WIP thread



## greasedbullet

Here is a saya making WIP to help everybody with the HHH saya making challenge. I am also planning on putting several other WIPs in this thread, one at a time of course.

This is going to be for a 3 piece saya.



Ok here are my materials. I have some chakte viga for the sides and basswood for the center 



make a cut out in the center layer so that the saya will be longer than the blade so there will be room to drill the pin hole, then trace the blade. This needs to be rather accurate so that you can get a friction fit.


Now trace another line about .25-.5 inches outside of your original line. This does not need to be exact if you don't want it to be, it will be sanded down during shaping.


Now cut along both lines, be precise on the inside.


Checking to make sure it fits.


now glue your middle layer to one of your side pieces. I did a little more cutting and some early shaping during this step also. 


While the glue is still wet put your blade inside and make sure it fits perfectly.


Clamp and let dry.


Double check your fit.


----------



## greasedbullet

Now clamp your other side piece.


Ta da


Now get rid of any excess wood and rough shape your saya


go ahead and round your edges sand as high as you want to and the apply your finish. I am not going to put a in in this one, but if you wanted to drill your hole before you sand your saya. Also make sure that you don'tdrill your hole so that the blade blocks the pin.


Finished saya. 
I doesn't match as well as I had hoped, just another chance to learn.


Thanks for reading, I hope this helps, and please let me know if you have any questions.
-Mike


----------



## Nmko

Great writeup Mike! Can i ask what do you use to shape the saya?


----------



## greasedbullet

I use a band saw and a 2x72 grinder to shape it.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Looks good, but I'm gonna kick your a$$!


----------



## greasedbullet

NO ChoP! said:


> Looks good, but I'm gonna kick your a$$!



Lot of talk. Lets see it. :knife:


----------



## NO ChoP!

Six day work weeks...blah! Hopefully I have time Monday.

I do like chakte viga, though....


----------



## greasedbullet

I like it too. This was nowhere near as dark as I was expecting though. It is much lighter than yours turned out.


----------

